

[Show HN] Showofffr.com - our DjangoDash project - kennethlove
http://showofffr.com

======
kennethlove
This is the product of 48 hours for a team of two (myself and my friend Chris
Jones).

Showofffr is a handy place to put HTML, CSS, JS and images so you can easily
show them to a client, co-worker, whatever as mockups/wireframes.

